# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Se busca mago-mentalista Madrid

## zhoraida

PROCESO DE SELECCIÓN CERRADO: (gracias a todos los que habeis enviado la información)

Nombre o empresa:Factoría de TERROR

Buscamos un mago-actor con experiencia en mentalismo y que viva en Madrid, para realizar una acción conjunta en una performance de Terror. El mago eligiría los juegos a realizar y desde la productora, creamos el guión para la performance. La persona encargada de la selección y producción de esta performance tiene experiencia en el mundo de la magia y, especialmente en el mentalismo.

Tipo de magia a realizar: Mentalismo

Dia y hora: A concretar
Localidad:Murcia
Población:
País:España

Teléfono de contacto: 647 21 12 30

E-mail: info@factoriadeterror.com

----------

